# Trouble joining wireless router



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

Hope someone can help me out with this cuz I'm seriously stumped at what could be wrong. I'll start off by explaining what I did. I needed to get into my routers config page but didn't know the pw and the original person who set it up forgot it, so I pressed the reset button on the back of the router. After setting up the wireless network again I'm having trouble connecting to it now. At first I couldn't get the Touchpad to connect, it would say connected but the wifi bars were still grayed out. I don't know what i did, but eventually it started working. What I can't get to connect are cell phones. I have a Galaxy S II and an iphone and both won't seem to connect even tho the network shows up.

I have a Linksys Cisco WRT-400N.
Both 5 and 2.4GHz SSID broadcast are enabled
Both network mode is set to Mixed
Channel Width - Auto (20 or 40MHz)
Security Mode - WPA2 Personal
Encryption - WPA-TKIP or WPA2-AES

I'm on dynamic IP

No matter what I do, it won't connect. I've even tried setting it to WEP and still nothing. The weird thing is that it did connect once, but it only stayed connected for less than a minute. And when I looked at the wifi ip, it wasn't 192.168.1.1xx (what it used to always be). After that short connect I haven't been able to get anything out of it.

One thing I noticed is this is what i see on the Touchpad when I go to wifi settings....










Under DigitalExchange you see how it says "disabled"? I don't think it's supposed to say that. It doesn't connect automatically but when I click on the network and then "connect", it'll connect. I kinda think that because it says "disabled", thats whats keeping the phones from connecting. The router according to the TP is disabled?? I dunno....

How can I make it enabled? Or doesn't anyone know why it's only phones that arent able to connect but everything else can? PC, Touchpad, Ipad....those all have no problems. Hope someone can help me fix this. I'm so choked at resetting the stupid thing.... should've left it alone. Thanks for taking the time to read and hope someone can lend a hand


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

Nobody knows what could be wrong?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to android general. probably will get a response there. off-topic is just for chit-chat.


----------



## Jr_Boogaloo (Nov 12, 2011)

Mod can close this thread if you want. Got the issue resolved. Router had to be set at a certain MHz and channel.


----------

